# Spybot S&D, Ad-Aware info needed.



## will5 (Oct 26, 2005)

First of all I am running windows Vista and got hit by some Mal ware. So I did some reading here and saw that this may fix my problem. Also Ad-aware was suggested.

So does anyone have a link to where I can download it at? I have this one but I am not sure which one to use.
http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html

Or if I could even trust this site.

Is Spybot S&D and Ad Aware compatible with Trend Micro Internet Security?


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

http://lavasoft.com/products/ad_aware_free.php
http://www.download.com/Spybot-Search-Destroy/3000-8022_4-10122137.html

and yes they will be fine. Just download both of these and you will be set


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I've used Ad-Aware for years. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

I used to use both of them as well. Gave them up about a yr and a half ago when they failed to detect and prevent some serious nasties.

I now use Spyware Doctor. It is not free, $29.99 but it has yet to fail me and can remove some serious nasty Trojans as well.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I've used AdAware and Spybot S & D for years as well, but Spybot hasn't been too compatible with my other stuff lately, so I use a few others.
Our very sage computer guy gave us a few other free ones that work very well too.
Here is the link to his page with the safe links.
Free spyware, adware and virus protection tools

Out of all of those links, I really find AdAware, Spyware blaster, SUPERAntiSpyware, and AVG to be _very_ helpful.


----------

